# Virtual WOC in Taiwan - Best Paphiopedilum Shin-Yi Lance X Wössner Black Wings



## ORG (May 18, 2021)

At the best Paphiopedilum at the virtual WOC in Taiwan was judged
Paphiopedilum not registered ‚Chouy‘ Shin-Yi Lance X Wössner Black Wings, also it was
B Group Champion


----------



## orchid527 (May 18, 2021)

Beautiful flower and so many for such a moderate sized plant. Mike


----------



## Ozpaph (May 19, 2021)

looks like a 'reasonable' PEOY. Not a show stopper IMHO


----------



## Duck Slipper (May 19, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> looks like a 'reasonable' PEOY. Not a show stopper IMHO


I agree, flowers are awesome. But, the plant?
Best Paphiopedilum?


----------



## ORG (May 19, 2021)

It looks like a first-flowering plant. But I think a interesting cross with attrctive flowers. On the other side you must see this plant beside the other shown pants in this virtual judging session.


----------

